# Phoenix Gold Elite.5 5 Channel is shipping this week !



## Syracuse Customs (Oct 6, 2007)

Really might be the new King of the 5 channel amp market. Maybe !


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

That is awesome! Extremely pleased with my elite.2 

Looks like I know the amp I will use in the miata I am looking for


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

About damm time! The ZPA series were one the best sounding amps I have ever owned. I'll be getting me one of these. Anybody wants to buy the audisons in my sig?










_Alpine INA-W910, PXA-H800.
Morel Piccolo, CDM-88, SUPREMO SW 9" WOOFER 3 way active. Morel ELATE 5 rear fill. Audison Voce AV quattro. & Voce AV 5.1k. JL Audio 12W3 v3_


----------



## Libertyguy20 (Jun 6, 2012)

Looks pretty sick...


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

Syracuse Customs said:


> Really might be the new King of the 5 channel amp market. Maybe !


How soon do you expect them in your shop?


----------



## Syracuse Customs (Oct 6, 2007)

Today


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Cool. So price will be like that of the JL HD or the Audison LRx?

Let us know if the numbers if they have birthsheets.


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

Syracuse Customs said:


> Today




Cool! I'll be in touch soon.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

You've got to post a few picks of one and give us your initial reaction about it. I have an Audison LRx5.1k and would be interested in how they may, or may not, compare.


----------



## Syracuse Customs (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

^^ Awesome! Hoping to hear your feedback on its sonic performance.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2012)

This looks to be a great all in one option.

3 unregulated power supplies .... Daddy likes....


----------



## Syracuse Customs (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow. Both doing big numbers.

1180 @ 1 ohm!
For the people that want big sub bass or head room in a 5-channel.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

The ad above doesn't say, but what's the foot print on the 5ch? My Audison LRx5.1k is retardedly small for it's rated output.


----------



## jimboman (Jun 24, 2008)

Where are these made?


----------



## Syracuse Customs (Oct 6, 2007)

23.3" L x 10.5" W x 2.6" H

Korea


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2012)

And it weighs a metric ton.... If it shares the heatsink with the .4 and .2


----------



## xxlrg (Oct 2, 2012)

Jeez thats sweet. Any know the street price on these?


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

SQ_MDX said:


> And it weighs a metric ton.... If it shares the heatsink with the .4 and .2


Looks tha same to me. Phoenix Gold Elite


----------



## Syracuse Customs (Oct 6, 2007)

Dimensions are identical across the board.


----------



## jimboman (Jun 24, 2008)

Syracuse Customs said:


> 23.3" L x 10.5" W x 2.6" H
> 
> Korea


:thumbsup:


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

Elite.5 & Elite.4 installed over the weekend!!! They sound kinda Tru Technologyish.


----------



## Booger (Apr 27, 2007)

$$1500.00???????

Is that correct pricing????


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

Yes!


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

evo9 said:


> Elite.5 & Elite.4 installed over the weekend!!! They sound kinda Tru Technologyish.


Never hearing tru technology stuff.... I hope that's a good thing?

Very pleased with the sound of my elite.2 & .4


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

Viggen said:


> *Never hearing tru technology stuff.... I hope that's a good thing?*
> 
> Very pleased with the sound of my elite.2 & .4




Pretty much & at a fraction of the cost depending on model & custom spec!!! And just to clarify. I’m talking about my Tru B4100 & B6-S with the stage III kit & PSU upgrade. Keep in mind the Tru amps are custom hand made products. So PG did a DAMM good job with these Elites.


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm interested to know more of your opinions on these. They have been on my short list for the last few months as one of the only amps I'd consider to replace my Zukis. The 5ch and 4ch together would be beastly!


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

Velozity said:


> I'm interested to know more of your opinions on these. They have been on my short list for the last few months as one of the only amps I'd consider to replace my Zukis. The 5ch and 4ch together would be beastly!


My 2 cents here>> Phoenix Gold Phorum • View topic - Phoenix Gold Elite.5 5 Channel


----------



## Morgan West (Jan 28, 2012)

Please advise if anyone has questions on design or items on Elite.5


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

this looks insane!!!


----------



## Syracuse Customs (Oct 6, 2007)

Morgan West said:


> Please advise if anyone has questions on design or items on Elite.5


Gentlemen the man behind the creation of these amplifiers ! Thank you for resurrecting the Phoenix Gold hi end products !


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

if any of you guys want a solid shop to order from or get work done at - syracuse customs is the place to do it. this is the only place i have ever personally been to that i would leave my car(s) to get work done.

awesome shop here people.


a PAIR of the 5 channels would be tits. if only the connections were on the long side i might have made some changes


----------



## Syracuse Customs (Oct 6, 2007)

req said:


> if any of you guys want a solid shop to order from or get work done at - syracuse customs is the place to do it. this is the only place i have ever personally been to that i would leave my car(s) to get work done.
> 
> awesome shop here people.
> 
> ...


I can still get you the TI1600.5 model


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

if you find me a reference amplifier that has all the connections on the long side with individual pots for gain on each channel that is not hideous (read: soundstream teal) nor costs more than i can afford then let me know please lol


----------



## jriggs (Jun 14, 2011)

req said:


> if you find me a reference amplifier that has all the connections on the long side with individual pots for gain on each channel that is not hideous (read: soundstream teal) nor costs more than i can afford then let me know please lol


By "soundstream teal" are you referring to the Reference line. As for meeting the requirements you listed above, if you have the room look at the Soundstream HRU. I am running two of the four channel versions and they are pretty awesome.


----------



## Syracuse Customs (Oct 6, 2007)

req said:


> if you find me a reference amplifier that has all the connections on the long side with individual pots for gain on each channel that is not hideous (read: soundstream teal) nor costs more than i can afford then let me know please lol


Mosconi  anyway Does everyone know just how amazing this Elite line sounds. I wish there was some Competition mods for these Morgan West ...


----------



## Rob4607 (Apr 5, 2014)

Thinking of getting one of these to replace my 750/1 hd and 600/4 hd, any thoughts? No matter how hard I try I can't get the sound right. I had some others listen and they said it could be the amps since they are not A or A/B. I'm not trying to restart that debate I just want to see if it is possible that it could be my issue.

FYI:

2012 crewmax
Murder mat everywhere with foam layer on the floor and rear wall.
Jl 600/4 hd
Jl 750/1 hd
Alpine 920hd- I hate this pos....

Front doors: cdt ES 06
Dash: cdt hd 3.5's
Pillars focal tweeters
Crossed over wth cdt mx1000

Rear focal coax 6.5

Sub, jl 13.5 crewmax stealthbox.... I know, don't start. Trying to find a place to build me a box for 1, maybe 2 bmk IV's and amount the amps (or amps) in the rear seat backs.

Anyway I've had the polk mm 6x9's and the focals and now the CTD's and I just can't get the sound right no matter what I try. The alpine is a pain in the ass enough but I want to make sure I'm not wasting my time amp wise.

In my drawer in the study I have an old ss ref 700 and 644 too but I'd like an all in one clean and hidden set up if at all possible. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Has to be the MX1000 tuning. The MX1000 has a lot of settings available. 
Can you find a good tuner in your town? Or learn how to tune on the forum - there's lots of good threads to learn. 

Kelvin


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

definitely get the tune in order before ripping out stuff.....


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

What does "right" sound like? 

And I would vote on those crossovers being where you should focus your time. What ohm-rating are the Focal tweeters - maybe the crossover is expecting the tweeters to be X and you have Y for an ohm-rating, which will throw things off on a passive crossover. The CDT site says those passives are $350! For less you can have a used or even new if you get one on sale active DSP that you'd have a lot more flexibility with.

Your JL HD amps being class-D are not likely the issue. I've heard a difference between A/B amplifiers and Class D amps in as close of an A to be comparison I could also be accused of just hearing the benefits of more power output...


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

If you're system isn't sounding "right" it's not going to get better by switching from the HDs to the Elite's. The HD's are fantastic, clean amps (as are the Elites). You're issue is in the install/tuning. As mentioned above, you need to have the crossovers and tuning done correctly first.


----------

